

Monochrome browser – bringing mobile web apps to desktop - lovamova
http://lucianmarin.com/monochrome

======
notatoad
does this actually do anything other than give you a fixed-size chrome
browser? because it really isn't that hard to resize a browser window.

~~~
qwook
http header probably shows the browser as mobile instead of a desktop browser.

this will force most sites to show in mobile version, which usually has less
overhead.

~~~
est
Using desktop chrome, dev console -> settings -> override -> change device to
iPhone/Nexus, done.

------
i3d
I am a web app user, not a developer and I can see some use cases.
Chrome/Firefox/Foo as the main browsers are nowadays packed very heavily
already, zillions of tabs, some heavily loaded, usually takes the majority of
the system resources. Sometimes, I just want a little browser that can host a
few discrete web apps where maybe I just don't want everything crash together
at the same time...

------
ethana
why?

~~~
nnnnni
If you have to ask, you're not a web developer. It's incredibly useful if you
are.

~~~
jbeja
I am a web developer too, and i can't see any point of this. If i would realy
wanna test webapps or responsive websites, i would just do it in a emulator or
in my realy phone.

~~~
lnlyplnt
I'm fairly certain this is more for users and not developers. Giving people an
easy small window for little-apps makes a lot of sense to me.

~~~
jbeja
It doesn't, is just a waste of resources for something that you could easily
have just opening a new tab.

~~~
i3d
What tabs wouldn't provide you is the separation of resource management. Your
little tabs would die, refresh, reload with the rest of your main browser
(there may have other limitations, e.g. cookie size limit). Is that a good
thing? Not always, at all time, at least.

